# Different olive oils



## bathgeek (Dec 13, 2017)

I use olive oil and olive pomace oil.  I now have extra virgin olive oil as well (supplier sent it to me when they didn't have pomace!)  When labeling, can I call ALL of these just "olive oil" or must I specify?


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 13, 2017)

When I see on a soap label listing extra virgin olive oil I feel 2 things:
1. the soaper is trying to make you feel that this soap has the best olive oil money can buy.
2. the soaper is trying to justify a higher price for said soap.
I say save your extra virgin olive oil for salad dressing. If it's no big deal for you to change your label to list your olive oil as xtra virgin  I say go ahead.


----------



## toxikon (Dec 13, 2017)

You may wanna double check the INCI labelling rules but I believe it should be labeled as "Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil" or "Sodium Olivate" (if listing saponified oil names), regardless of grade.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 13, 2017)

For soap I would not get the expensive one like extra virgin.  Just make sure is 100% olive oil.


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 13, 2017)

I didn’t set out to buy extra virgin, I ordered pomace (and paid for pomace), but they sent EVOO. I can’t eat 48 liters of EVOO. ^_^ I guess I’ll keep saying olive oil on my labels. ^_^


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 14, 2017)

bathgeek, since you sell, if you are labelling, you must follow the labelling laws/regulations for your area (my area too.  ) on how you label your soaps, so you would need to find the INCI name for the oil used. 
If confused about labelling, Marie Gale has and excellent book and blog about US guidelines to labelling. 
http://www.mariegale.com/


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 14, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> bathgeek, since you sell, if you are labelling, you must follow the labelling laws/regulations for your area (my area too.  ) on how you label your soaps, so you would need to find the INCI name for the oil used.
> If confused about labelling, Marie Gale has and excellent book and blog about US guidelines to labelling.
> http://www.mariegale.com/


Unless labeling law has changed you can still use the simple name for an ingredient instead of simple and inci in the US


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> When I see on a soap label listing extra virgin olive oil I feel 2 things:
> 1. the soaper is trying to make you feel that this soap has the best olive oil money can buy.
> 2. the soaper is trying to justify a higher price for said soap.
> I say save your extra virgin olive oil for salad dressing. If it's no big deal for you to change your label to list your olive oil as xtra virgin I say go ahead.


 
I admit, I'm judgy, and when I see a soaper bragging about their product containing EVOO, I think they actually don't know much about soap. But it's also probably label appeal.


----------



## amd (Dec 14, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I admit, I'm judgy, and when I see a soaper bragging about their product containing EVOO, I think they actually don't know much about soap. But it's also probably label appeal.



I have wondered about this since I started soaping - a number of sources say NOT to use extra virgin olive oil, but not WHY. Is there a difference in the oleic acid?


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 14, 2017)

In Australia because EVOO is fairly cheap a lot of soapers use it because it has label appeal because most people who want to use homemade soap don’t want pomace because of the chemicals extraction process.

I wouldn’t buy soap made in the US unless I knew the soaper wasn’t using pomace because I don’t want to put it on my skin. I know a lot of people on this forum say it doesn’t matter but it matters to me and I know it matters to others - just not sure how many others. 

If I were you I’d change your labels (especially since you have so much) to EVOO and celebrate and see what your customers think.


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 16, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> bathgeek, since you sell, if you are labelling, you must follow the labelling laws/regulations for your area (my area too.  ) on how you label your soaps, so you would need to find the INCI name for the oil used.
> If confused about labelling, Marie Gale has and excellent book and blog about US guidelines to labelling.
> http://www.mariegale.com/




I have that book and need to read it again. Soapmaker 3 doesn’t make the distinction between the different types of olive oils and calls them all the same INCI, so I guess that’s the direction I’m going in. Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 18, 2017)

amd said:


> I have wondered about this since I started soaping - a number of sources say NOT to use extra virgin olive oil, but not WHY. Is there a difference in the oleic acid?


 
EVOO won't ruin your soap or anything. But EVOO is a more flavorful olive oil, which is wasted in soap. Also, pomace is fattier, which is something you want in soap. I don't soap with pomace, because I soap with the Grade A OO from Costco.


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 23, 2017)

Bah. My recipes weren’t working out right even though Soapmaker (and Soapee) think that EVOO has the SAP of pure olive oil. However, EVOO is 1% or less fatty acids (says definition I read on internet), whereas most pure olive oil is between 1-2%. No wonder it’s taking FOREVER to harden...


----------



## SaltedFig (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi bathgeek.

That doesn't sound right ... it should be nearly 100% fatty acids if it's Extra Virgin Olive Oil (first press etc.).

It does take forever to harden if it hasn't been gelled (and sometimes, even if it has). I have never tried pomace, but from what I've read, it IS a lot quicker.

Rest assured, that if you do have true EVOO, it will still turn into an olive brick! :mrgreen:



bathgeek said:


> Bah. My recipes weren’t working out right even though Soapmaker (and Soapee) think that EVOO has the SAP of pure olive oil. However, EVOO is 1% or less fatty acids (says definition I read on internet), whereas most pure olive oil is between 1-2%. No wonder it’s taking FOREVER to harden...


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 31, 2017)

Hmm. My pomace set up in less than 24 hours, but the EVOO soaps are taking well over 48. I’ve been using pomace a long time though, so maybe I’ve just forgotten how long it takes when it isn’t pomace. That, and my fragrances tended to accelerate...

I have taken to blending my EVOO with my pure olive oil and it is definitely better than using only EVOO. Pure EVOO just stays slushy way too long IMHO.

On the plus side, my wire cutter slides through soft-ish soap like butter whereas I usually have to really fight it if I leave pomace soap a few hours too long.


----------

